# tumbling questions



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

im in the process of putting together a tumbler, which i almost have complete, and i was wondering:
 where i could get cutter/polish at a reasonable price?
 how much of it should i buy?
 what kind should i get?
 where can i get glass beads?
 how reasonable is it to buy them?

 i will be tumbling *typical soda bottles* in a *3" tube*


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

you guys expect me to believe that no one knows anything about tumbling???

 9 hits and not even a response?


----------



## adshepard (Jun 19, 2007)

*For glass beads go here -*

http://www.crscraft.com/products/product.asp?V2=0&V3=0&V4=0&pid=98013&L1=0&L2=0&L3=0&L4=0&searchoffset=0

 Alan


----------



## adshepard (Jun 19, 2007)

*For all my other supplies I go here -*

http://www.jardoctor.com/

 Wayne is extremely helpful.

 Alan


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

thanks alan!, how much of what should i buy? will 10 lbs of beads do it? i knew about jar doctor, but he seems to be pricey, isnt there somewhere else i could go?


----------



## adshepard (Jun 19, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

One 10 lb batg of beads should work for you.

 You can also go here for oxides:

http://therockshed.com/grit.html

 Alan


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

thanks what should i use? which cutter and which polish? what grit?


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 19, 2007)

Spencer,
 I used to go to a lapidary shop and buy 1,000 and 1,200 grit cutter plus cerium polish for all my tumbling needs.
 This was before JarDoctor and they seem to work just fine,. Yes, the price was less if I bought in bulk (which I did with Jardoctor as well).
 However, you need to make sure that the grade of whatever you buy is a very fine quality one. The needs for polishing rocks verses glass is different. A good ladidary shop will understand the difference and be able to tell if theirs is of a quality for tumbling bottles.
 There are online lapidary stores and probably ones close to where you live. Check your yellow pages.
 I bought my glass beads (about a quarter inch wide) at a Ben Franklin Craft store in Hawaii. They cost me next to nothing when you compare them to cut copper. The tumbling process does take longer with the glass beads and they don't last as long as cut copper.
 There is a guy that has recently posted cut copper on this forum for a reasonable price (I think around $5.00 a pound including shipping). He also sells on ebay. However, that still is a lot of $ to put out on your first order because you need so much.
 I now have a shop in Honolulu that I buy my cutting and polishing oxdies from.
 Hope this helps, good luck.
 Stinger


----------



## adshepard (Jun 19, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

Spencer -

 I use a 1200 silicon carbide for cutting and an aluminum oxide polish.

 Others that have tumbled far longer than I may have more suggestions.

 Alan


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

thanks again guys!

 now how much cutter and how much polish should i buy?



> lapidary shop


 
 what is that? like a hobby shop?


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 20, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

Spencer,
 Lapidary shops are for hobbists who work with stones. It covers everything from cutting stones to tumbling them.
 They have been around a long time. In the begininng when I started tumbling, JarDoctor wasn't available to me. The local tumblers in my area bought their cutting and polishing oxides through them.
 Wayne Lowery (Jardoctor) has made it very simple to buy most (practically all) of your tumbling needs. He is very helpful and has taken a lot of the guess work out of what you may need to tumble with. Also, he is very helpful and more than willing to impart his vast knowledge or answer any questions you may have.
 However, some things you can make or buy from other resources and save some money. You'll have to do some questioning and homework when dealing with a shop such as a lapidary shop. They usually have what you need in the way of cutting and polishing oxides. However, they aren't usually knowledgeable about tumbling glass. They grade their cutting and polishing oxides somewhat differently than what bottle tumblers do. 
 It took some trial and error for us back in those days to find the right grades of oxides. However, once you do, the savings can be good.
 The other post giving you a website is a lapidary shop. They have the cutting and polishing oxides, you just have to find out if their right for your tumbling needs. 
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 20, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*



> you just have to find out if their right for your tumbling needs.


 
 how do i do that?  buy em' and try em'?

 how much should i order?


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 20, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

Spencer,
 Alan seems to have found a supplier that he gave you a link to. I think he is using the cutting and polishing oxides from them.
 How much should you buy? Well, usually the more you buy the better the discount, I would say buy a small amount at first. Use them on some junk bottles and see what results you get.
 After you have found the right oxides that work for you, then you'll have to figure how many bottles you are going to be tumbling. That will determine how much to buy. Usually the more you buy the better the price. 
 That website has other cutting grits and polishes as well.
 Just watch your RPM's, not too fast (even with sodas). Slower RPM's take longer, but the results usually are better.
 You said that your using a 3" canister to tumble your sodas. These must be ABM sodas?
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 20, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*



> These must be ABM sodas?


 
 they range in age mostly around the TOC  late blobs and early crown tops some blown and some early ABM

 thanks for the information


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 22, 2007)

*RE: For all my other supplies I go here -*

Hey Spencer,
 I forgot to mention to keep us updated on how things are coming along with your tumbling.
 Before you know it, you'll be posting pictures of your tumbled bottles.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks guys,...ill keep ya posted! and ill be sure to show off my new treadmill bottle tumbler when i get it done! im missing the treadmill part now and im in the process of cuttng some copper....BY HAND!... its slow go but it works... thanks for the advise


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 23, 2007)

i started one a few minutes ago here is what i have going on:

 im only doing the inside right now

 1/4 full of copper
 2 level Tbl spoons play sand
 1/2 bottle of water
 turning about 60 RPM or a little more


----------

